# My little Mona..



## flyinghayden (Oct 7, 2005)

I promised you a home for the rest of your life. I had so much planned for us. There was just one problem. Nobody told me the rest of your life would be 7 days. I hugged you, loved you, tried to comfort away the injustices that brought you to me. But the biggest injustice is I did not know you were so sick, and I would do anything to take away that last morning I spent with you, as you faded away from me. Your warmth, softness, smell, I will carry the memory of them all forever in my heart. Till we meet again, sweetie.


----------



## girlll_face (Jun 9, 2009)

How could anyone look at such an insanely beautiful dog with a beautiful soul and treat her wrong? She's very lucky to have been with you at the end. God knew it'd get tough for her, so he brought her to you. It would've been a shame if she passed without ever knowing love or happiness, the kind you gave to her.


----------



## MoongazrNH04 (Feb 9, 2004)

Aww, (((((Richard)))) I'm so sorry. ;(


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: flyinghayden I promised you a home for the rest of your life. I had so much planned for us. There was just one problem. Nobody told me the rest of your life would be 7 days.


Richard, I am so terribly sorry.


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

My heart is breaking for you tonight Richard. I'm so sorry for your loss. 
Thank you for being the kind soul that you are, that was there for her in her final days. Her last lesson learned was how wonderful love can be.

Until you meet again,
Rest in peace beautiful girl.


----------



## AnnaRiley (Feb 14, 2008)

She was so beauiful. I am so sorry for this loss. Rest in peace beautiful Mona.


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

What a beautiful girl...I am so sorry to read this...


----------



## Sherush (Jan 12, 2008)

WHAT, WHAT WHAT, NOOOO ..... I must have missed something (in my crazy week at work and busy weekend) last post I saw was these pictures on the day you brought Mona home and were so happy... I am so very very sorry, I am in shock.








Mona - You were such a beautiful girl


----------



## srfd44-2 (May 20, 2004)

I am so sorry, Richard. God gives special people the animals that He knows need that "special" touch. He gave you Mona because He knew she needed you. I too wish it was for longer, but she got to know what real love feels like. That is a special gift only a few can give and receive . Thank you for your gift.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

I'm sorry Richard.


----------



## Kurys Mom (Oct 11, 2008)

There are not the right words for this.........I'm so very sorry for your loss, my heart is breaking for you.

Thank you for giving her the best 7 days of her sweet life.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

RIP Mona.

Richard I am sorry for your loss of Mona.


----------



## VectorSketcher (Jul 20, 2008)

OH NO! You have been through so much, I am so terribly sorry for you, I can't believe you have lost her when you just brought her home, you have my most heart felt deepest sympathy.







Mona was a gorgeous girl, rest in peace sleeping beauty.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Mona

Richard, I am sorry for your loss. But please take some comfort in knowing that she died KNOWING what love felt like from you and from Moei. It was far to short of a time but at least she didn't die alone in the shelter but she did get to experience love and acceptance.


----------



## Skye'sMom (Jul 11, 2004)

I am so sorry for your loss. We never know - we should all give an extra hug to our dogs tonight in honor of Mona.


----------



## Powell (Oct 13, 2006)

Richard, I am so sorry. There's a GSD mix that reminds me of both Jolene and Mona. I thought of that the first time I saw her. I sent you pix, but no worry, she'll be safe at the shelter. I sent you a private mail. I drank coffee this evening out of my prized GSD coffee cup. 




I like long coated GSD's the best. 

Powell


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubb...rue#Post1100300








Mona

Richard, she was a beautiful girl. You have so much love to give, and you have had so much heartbreak recently, I hope you find a way to treat yourself well, to heal a bit


----------



## Metalsmith (Mar 25, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss. What a beautiful and sweet girl she was. At least she spent her last days in a safe and loving home.

RIP sweet Mona.


----------



## TG (Dec 31, 2004)

My heartfelt condolences, Richard. 

RIP beautiful Mona. Your passing is felt by many and I'm glad you were in loving hands at the end.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

My heart aches for you. Mona is in a better place, too bad she had to go there so soon.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

I am still in shock

I am so sorry my heart hurts for you Richard
not fair


----------



## raysmom (May 22, 2004)

<span style="color: #000066">Such a beautiful girl - there are just no words to help the hurt right now. Rest in peace, sweet Mona







</span>


----------



## marksmom3 (Dec 17, 2007)

I am so very sorry for your loss. Mona was such a beautiful girl, and I'm sure she couldn't have asked for a better home. 







Mona. You will be missed by many.


----------



## rover51 (Apr 21, 2009)

Sorry to read about your sweet Mona. God did a good thing, putting you together. Mona finally got the love she deserved. I'm sure you feel robbed of the time spent together, for that, God knows you are a strong, loving soul.















(Hope I made sense)
God Bless


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Richard, my heart breaks for you now. Mona had known love, joy, fun, cameraderie, adventure, and snuggling in her last week of her life. She went out LOVED-- immeasurably LOVED. I am so very sorry for the loss of this sweet LC angel of yours, Richard. You have been through so very much lately. My heart goes out to you. (((((( Hugs )))))))







RIP sweet, dear, much-loved Mona.


----------



## Sashmom (Jun 5, 2002)

Im so sorry for your loss of Mona. 
R.I.P. Mona


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

I am so sorry!








Godspeed Mona


----------



## Kay13411 (Jul 24, 2003)

What a lovely girl. I hope you are treating yourself well Richard. Rest in peace little Mona.


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

oh richard, this is just so heartbreaking.









be in peace, sweet spirit Mona


----------



## GT (Oct 29, 2006)

My heartfelt sympathy, Richard. Mona was loved more by you and Moei in her short time with you than most dogs are loved in a lifetime.
Rest in peace, sweet Mona.


----------



## Katerlena (May 30, 2008)

I am so sorry for you loss and that you and Mona didn't get the opportunity to share together the plans you had made
Although you were together for an all too brief time at least she got to know love in her final days.
She did not pass away alone and forgotten in a shelter and she will always be remembered

Rest in peace little Mona and may you always be a special angel for your Dad


----------



## JazzyGirl (May 25, 2009)

I am so sorry. Thanks for loving her so much her last days. RIP sweet girl.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

When I lost Alice, I said that she came to me much too late in her life and left too early in mine - that I did not have enough of her.....that is so true of so many dogs who come into our lives as adults......and so heartbreakingly true of your Mona







sweetheart - you have someone to wait for at the bridge now that loves you and misses you...










Lee


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

Richard and moei-I am so sorry-I just don't have words other than to say take care of yourselves. God bless you for what you do.


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

I am so sorry to hear of Mona's passing. I can only imagine how much both Richard and Moei hurt. But Mona had a wonderful, loving life once she met you both--I have no doubt. R.I.P. sweet Mona. At least you were loved completely before you passed on.


----------



## sd3567 (May 16, 2005)

I'm so sorry to hear this. What a beautiful girl.


----------



## ddcha (Jul 2, 2008)

Richard...I just saw this and am so sad for you. All I can say is that I am so,so sorry. She was such a beautiful baby girl. I am glad that you both had each other for even a short while.
Debbie


----------



## jesmagmisty (Jul 13, 2001)

I am so sorry you lost such a beautiful girl after such a short time together. Be thankful she had you in the end. She was finally loved and that is all that matters.
Take care!


----------



## djpohn (Jun 27, 2003)

I'm so sorry for your loss Richard!

RIP Mona!


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

BIG CYBER HUG for you Richard.........

I'm still in aw & so shocked over this, I feel so sad for you & poor sweet Mona.







At least the liver cancer report has to help heal you some since it wasn't all the trauma that caused this.









She had a nice, loving, & caring man love her to the end & she will have that wonderful thought to remember..............







With rescues you just never know their past health wise, but the big part is, we saved them from much horrible conditions & gave or give them the best we can + tons LOVE.









My heart hurts for you, please take care.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

I am very sorry, Richard. You had more than a fair share of tragedy in your life recently. I remember the other adopted girl that you lost to cancer after a short time. It seems God knows that you can give these girls a loving last resort and maybe why he choses you for this role.

Run free beautiful little Mona, you made many friends over the past short month. Say hello to my furkids at the Bridge.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

Richard, I'm so sorry this happened to Mona. My prayers and sympathy go to both you and Moei. You all gave her love and happiness during the short time she was able to share her life with you.

This beautiful picture you posted of Mona reminded me of a poem:








*I thought of you with love today, but that is nothing new.
I thought about you yesterday, and days before that too.
I think of you in silence. I often speak your name.
Now all I have are memories, and your picture in a frame!
Your memory is my keepsake, with which I’ll never part.
God has you in His keeping, I have you in my heart!
(Author Unknown)*


----------



## k9sarneko (Jan 31, 2007)

Ohhh no Richard, Moie I am so very sorry, I have tears rolling down my face as I write this. It is so very not fair that you lost her so quickly. You two gave her the very best days of her life, she was loved and snuggled and allowed to see that she was truely worthy of it all. I truely wish she could have known this kind of love longer. Richard I know you are hurting so very badly right now but I so pray that one day you will heal enough to give another lady the honor of having you to love.

Run free sweet Mona, find Brutus at the bridge, he is the scary looking PB with the heart of gold, he will show you the ropes until we get there to join you all.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Oh Richard, I had no idea. I've been off line and I just saw you mention that Mona had passed in your thread in the Chat.

Oh gosh. I was so excited for your life together. 

Oh Richard.







Oh Mona.









There really is no sense, no reason to any of life, is there?

I'm so terribly sorry. 

Sweet little Mona. Little North Star. 

You flew home to your final resting place.










I know that you are there twinkling in the northern sky above us, and I'll never forget your little face when I see the North Star.


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

Richard, I am so sorry to hear about your loss. I am so very sorry. If it wasn't for you she would not of known what true love felt like.







Rest In Peace Sweet Mona. You will always be loved by us all.







HUGS


----------

